# Your Chis' Toys



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i thought it would be fun to post pics of our chis' toys  i'm curious which we have in common and i've also seen some neat ones in the past that i forgot to ask where they came from :coolwink:

here are teddy and woody's. their current favorites are the colored jack, blue bunny booda and the tiny turtle :toothy8:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow...can we say spoiled? lol. Your baby's toy stash rivals my dog's toy stash...hehe. We're not to blame though...how can we resist such cuteness?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

:lol: they are but most of their toys are really old i've only had to retire 2 or 3 because they are pretty careful with them :-?


----------



## chi-momma (Jun 21, 2006)

I wish I could say the same! Shea just destroys toys so there for no one gets any stuffed toys or ropes at all. I did find some nylon ropes though they can't destroy. The only toys I realy have is a couple Kongs, Nylon ropes, and some dog tennis balls. I'm ashame that they don't have more. It's all Shea's fault really! She has way to much pent up aggression!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW! They do have a lot of toys! Lucky babies... 
I think it's an excellent idea. I'll try to post a pic of Jinxy's toys tomorrow.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll take a pic of Carl's toys later. I see a few that our boys have in common 
Carl destroys his toys...he's a very destructive little man 
So he doesn't have too many toys, since it seems I'm always throwing toys away!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

That is funny! My pups have a ton of toys too! I see some that we have in common. I'll have to round up their toys & take some pics! I try to keep them together, but they have other plans for them!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll get a picture of their toys too. It will be interesting to see how many there are lol I just got them one of the jacks too!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

when i look at the picture it reminds me of when i used to dump my halloween candy on the table as soon as i got home from trick or treating :lol:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I just dumped out their basket... it's insane lol I'm almost too embarassed to post it lol


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I tried to get them all ... but Yoshi kept dragging them off =/ There's also a few more that she has hidden somewhere 



















Hmmm, I should've spread them out better, you can't see them all  Oopsie.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I had to stand on my bed to get them all in lol 
I keep them in a basket and didn't realize there were so many :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg Katie...haha!! Well I guess you DO have 4 chis...
Krista- I love all Yoshi's plushie toys! Carl destroys those too quickly- pulls the stuffing out  The pizza and chocolate covered strawberry are too cute!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I love those ones too  She doesn't play with the pizza one too much ... I think it's a bit big for her, but the strawberry is one of her favorites ^_^ She has to have it in bed with her (along with four other toys) every night  Silly thing.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

will post some pics tomorrow - i can see quite a few Twig has that other people have too - she used to have the tiny blue/green turtle but it was her fave for about 2 days and she destroyed it


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Dad got a real laugh out of this one. He is always telling me they have to many toys. I'm sure he's right but who cares they love them and play with most of them at some time or other. Ike loves his Santa (it used to have red and white ropes) and his little red slipper best. Lilly likes anything Ike has.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess a lot of us have the turtle ^_^


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg looking at your pictures I realized how lucky you are! Carl would destroy those toys in seconds!
It's so hard to find toys for him, so he really doesn't have many.
Now I feel like a bad chi mom.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jasper is the only one that plays with toys ,so i kinda buy toys that he'd like.
Some times when the other's want to be mean the'll take his toys away.


----------



## Chipeke Lover (Jan 5, 2007)

My Holly is really good with her toys and plays nicely with them. However my other dog, Skye (Scottie cross) tears out the squeaks then loses interest!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

here are Twigs (she has a few more but i packed them up by accident  as we're moving)











this is her fave shoe (which i packed )


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*Do you realise how hard that was....*

they kept on taking them away......lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MSBOOTS said:


> Dad got a real laugh out of this one. He is always telling me they have to many toys. I'm sure he's right but who cares they love them and play with most of them at some time or other. Ike loves his Santa (it used to have red and white ropes) and his little red slipper best. Lilly likes anything Ike has.


i see we shop at petedge! you have the same bears that i do. 
Jasper LOVES them bears he has beheads many of them bears :toothy8:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> Omg looking at your pictures I realized how lucky you are! Carl would destroy those toys in seconds!
> It's so hard to find toys for him, so he really doesn't have many.
> Now I feel like a bad chi mom.


That's exactly what I was sitting here thinking Katie! Buford destroys plush toys in minutes, he rips the squeaker out and then takes it in his crate and demolishes it! Ernie hasn't done that yet though.  Will take a pic today.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

there are some really cute toys that i've never seen before  

the tiny turtle does pop up a lot :coolwink: i'm pretty sure i got mine from cheryl at pitter patter pawz when i bought their puppias is that where everyone else got theirs?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Jen said:


> there are some really cute toys that i've never seen before
> 
> the tiny turtle does pop up a lot :coolwink: i'm pretty sure i got mine from cheryl at pitter patter pawz when i bought their puppias is that where everyone else got theirs?


Yes Jen , I got three toys.....I am just going to wash them now and put them away for the pups


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Here they are. Don't look like so many in the pic. Gee Whiz. They love the plastic water bottles and old socks. All the socks in the pic, at one time, were all inside one sock. As you can see they tore it apart.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Jen said:


> the tiny turtle does pop up a lot :coolwink: i'm pretty sure i got mine from cheryl at pitter patter pawz when i bought their puppias is that where everyone else got theirs?


yeah mine came from pitter patter pawz


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I love the toy pictures! We do have a lot of toys in common hehe


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My boys have a lot of the ones from Fat Cat Inc because they're just about the only ones that Bu can't shred.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Chloe* said:


> yeah mine came from pitter patter pawz


That's where mine came from too, but I know you can buy them at glamour dog, along with two others in the same series ... which I'm probably going to get Yoshi since the turtle is one of her favorite toys ^_^ Actually most of Yoshi's favorites aren't dog toys at all, they are cat toys, or accessories from build a bear


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i was looking for somewhere to buy another turtle seeing as she liked the first so much, shes also got the pink Bunny which was from pitter patter pawz too


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I got the girls some new toys last night. They are all natural and the product name is Hyper Products. There's one shaped as a ball and the other shaped like a bone and they are the consistency of shredded wheat. They say it promotes healthy gums and teeth. They're able to shred them and pull at them. They love them. Have any of you heard of them or have them?

You can see what they look like here: http://www.givemekisses.com/sf/stores/1038/p-13227.shtml


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> i see we shop at petedge! you have the same bears that i do.
> Jasper LOVES them bears he has beheads many of them bears :toothy8:


The orange, yellow and green bears came from pitter patter paws. - Cheryl sent them with different orders as well as the turtle ,the pink bone, the purple and green ball and two of the booda stuffies.
She is so great!

Ike and Lilly have only destroyed a few toys so far mostly the pet stages ones which is strangs because I thought they were pretty tough.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MSBOOTS said:


> The orange, yellow and green bears came from pitter patter paws. - Cheryl sent them with different orders as well as the turtle ,the pink bone, the purple and green ball and two of the booda stuffies.
> She is so great!
> 
> Ike and Lilly have only destroyed a few toys so far mostly the pet stages ones which is strangs because I thought they were pretty tough.


OOPS! petedge sells the smae ones! i've never seen them anyother place that;s why i said that


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

:O :O :O! Rubyfox! You have Noddy, Big-Ears and the Policeman!

I'm not a jealous person but right now I am green with envy!

:edited a typo!:


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Okay, I finally got some pics of our dog toys. I wish I could say that this was all they have...but sadly, its only a portion! I know they have some more hidden around the house & I have a box full of them in our basement! But here's our current assortment! 










And here's Gracie trying to decide what toy she wants to run off with next!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

what's pitter patter paws site?


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> what's pitter patter paws site?


No worries, I didn't mean to sound snappy the bears could have come from anywhere. Ike and Lilly like them a lot. They love to play tug of war or fetch with them. That's when their not ferociously trying to shake the stuffing out of them.

here's the site for pitter patter paws 

http://www.pitterpatterpawz.com/index.html


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

it's funny seeing yoshi and gracie in the pictures, i bet they're saying why are you touching my toys mom :lol: my guys don't like it when i touch their stuff either


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, the second I dumped the toys out, Gracie started running off with them! None of them usually get toys out of the bucket, so there were a lot in there that she hadn't seen in a while!


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

*Dixie's toys*

Dixie has too many toys but it just to irrestistable , i almost bought her one toy today , but instead bought her some treats that she loves ! Anyway she has a squirrel that we got from Petsmart a while back and she looks in her box like death has become if she doesnt find that squirrel! Im like the other person dont know if i want to picture she has so many of the toys its unreal , but i love to spoil her what can i say !


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a picture of Jinxy's toys. These are some the toys we have at home, there are a few more at my studio... 









She's terrified of this!:crybaby: 








This is her first toy.:binky: 








This one she adores. She doesn't want anyone touching it.








She goes crazy when she sees this one.:blob:


----------

